# Waste water adaptor for Swift Lifestyle 680fb



## gerri (Nov 26, 2007)

Hi Has anyone any idea where we can get an adaptor for our grey water waste,I have e-mailed Swift and got a part number of 1083961 and a company HENRY HALSTEAD LTD where i could obtain the part, i rang and the lady was most helpfull and sent the part by return of post but it is the wrong part, The part we need 1inch bsp external thread one end and push-on fitting for pipe the other, We have also had a fitting from cak tanks but this was wrong also, I hope this makes sense as my husband is not here at the moment and i am trying to remember all the conversations that have taken place.
Regards
Gerri


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Swift waste water*

Hi

Have a read of this little lot....

Waste water Swift pipe

Russell


----------



## 112744 (May 28, 2008)

Hi Gerri
We have 680FB we purchased ours from hear http://www.pipecenter.co.uk/pipe/index.html very helpful, with branches all over the uk.


----------



## gerri (Nov 26, 2007)

*waste water adaptor for Swift Lifestyle 680fb*

Hi thankyou for your help am just off to the pipe centre to try them
Regards
Gerri


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

If you have not gone yet check out Geka hose fitting as shown on this web page ...they can be bought to fit and will allow you to have a twist on twist off length of hose from your waste outlet.

Geka hose fittings <<<

You need one of each of the ones below and some flexible pipe to fit ...



















The pipecenter may have them but if not try your local horticultural or agricultural supplier


----------

